# Final invite to Glasgow Sat 23.01.10



## Hazel (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi, I have had some feedback to the Glasgow event on Sat 23rd.

So, this is a final invitation to all to attend 

If you are interested please PM me with a contact telephone number and I will call you to finalise arrangements

I look forward to hearing from you

Hazel


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2010)

Hope you all have great time and dont forget piccies for here are a MUST


----------



## looby1954 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Hazel, can you tell me what the event in Glasgow is for please i'm new to this site, and ive just been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. many thanks Linda


----------



## Hazel (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello Linda

Thank you for your interest.

It is a means to allow members to get together, put faces to the names, exchange ideas, basically a social night out.

Early ideas are that we meet mid afternoon for a few drinks. then have dinner.

If the idea appeals to you, we would we pleased to see you, drop me a PM with your contact details.

Hazel


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 18, 2010)

I won't be able to make the meeting I'm afraid. Perhaps next time when the weather's better and I have some cash.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2010)

Is this going ahead? How many are hoping to go?


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2010)

Well however many go I hope you all have a great time X.


----------



## MCH (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't manage this one, but hope you all have a great time - let us know when you all get back and have recovered enough!


----------



## rachelha (Jan 21, 2010)

sorry I am not going to be able to make it either.


----------



## Donald (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry can not this one maybe next time


----------



## NiVZ (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello,

Just wondered how the Glasgow meet up went?

Couldn't make this one, but hope theres another in the future - maybe when the weather is a bit nicer for driving down 

NiVZ


----------



## Hazel (Jan 24, 2010)

Only myself and Cazscot made it

but we had a really good night

Thanks for asking

Maybe next time there is one in Scotland, more people will be able to attend

Hazel


----------



## Steff (Jan 24, 2010)

Glad you and cazscot had a great time Hazel x


----------



## cazscot (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, had a great time - was very informative


----------



## Steff (Jan 24, 2010)

cazscot said:


> Yes, had a great time - was very informative



Good Cazscot no matter how many made it at least you got to meet Hazel and have a night out to boot


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 25, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Only myself and Cazscot made it
> 
> but we had a really good night
> 
> ...



yeah i would like to make it next time


----------



## NiVZ (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello,

Yeah I'd do my best to make the next one - didn't fancy the 3 hour drive in with the current weather.

Cheers,

NiVZ


----------



## topcat123 (Apr 26, 2010)

anyone in scotland  intrested in the gathering of the clans in a few months time  was not aware that there was one in january , how often does everyone plan these meets


----------

